
Whatever you do, don’t say yes when this chatbot asks, 'Can you hear me?' - miraj
http://www.latimes.com/business/lazarus/la-fi-lazarus-chatbot-phone-scam-20170324-story.html
======
joezydeco
So we'll fight these chatbots with receptionist bots of our own that will
administer Turing tests to incoming calls.

Then we'll have escalating phone-bot intelligence wars. The future looks
bright!

------
bisby
I received this call last week. I sent a message to a friend, and received a
phone call about 10 seconds later, and without thinking I answered without
even glancing at the caller ID. I assumed it was the friend. I got the whole
"having a problem with my headset" thing, and immediately hung up. My friend
doesn't use a headset for calls so I realized it was a "telemarketer" and
thought nothing of it.

I had seen facebook posts about this before. but they all came from people who
would post thing like "if you post 'I dont allow facebook to use my private
data', then they cant!" or "forward this and bill gates will give you money!"
so I never took it seriously. Seeing this article and having had the call
myself, it becomes so much more real and scary. Granted, I just hang up on
telemarketers without even saying "no thanks"...

This could also possibly be an issue for people who like to "lead on"
telemarketers. If anything you say while trolling them can be editing to sound
like an affirmation, it's a bad idea. Hanging up is the only solution (for
now)

------
egwynn
Color me skeptical. I’ve never needed voice authorization for a CC
transaction. Ever. And I don’t give my CC # to random people who call me from
strange numbers. Seems like, if they already had my CC data, they wouldn’t
need to call me. The “supporting” link FTA doesn’t add much, either. In fact,
it says that the exploit is still considered “unproven”. Maybe they plan on
doctoring the whole audio transcript and then submitting it as “proof” in
their favor once someone issues a chargeback?

------
BrandoElFollito
Good luck with this in Europe. Your agreement over the phone is just the first
step for someone to actually prepare a contract for you, which you need to
sign off later. They can go provide you services at their risk before this
succor, though.

The thing I do not understand in this articke is how they get the credit card
number.

------
panarky
I've received these calls and just hung up.

Who knows what they're selling but it's very unlikely to be a scam to harvest
an audio clip of your voice saying "yes".

There's just no way anyone can buy something and bill it to you just with
that.

------
scarface74
I've gotten these calls. But how do they "bill" you just by saying "yes"? They
don't have my credit card number or any other financial information.

------
blahyawnblah
Kind of reminds me of Sneakers. My voice is my passport. Verify me.

------
Hnrobert42
This is an urban legend.

~~~
egwynn
Your comment is a little broad; maybe that’s why you’ve gotten downvoted. But
effectively I agree with you. I know for a fact people DO get this exact call.
But the evidence for the endgame of the exploit is pretty weak.

